# Parallel Steel Clamps vs Bar Clamps



## Anguspapa (May 4, 2013)

Own 4 = 1/2" pipe clamps, 4 = 3/4" pipe clamps and several Quick grip sliding clamps (6", 12", & 24"). I was wondering what the difference in parallel steel clamps and pipe clamps? How often are they needed, are they a must, and what's the main five difference I've a bar clamp? The bar clamps I have are Pony, so if I buy the parallel they would be Pony. Thanks 

Eric


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I have the Jorgensen parallel clamps. I like them better than pipe clamps. Deeper reach with the jaws is a plus. They are pricey tho. :smile:


----------



## Noek (Jan 26, 2013)

mdntrdr said:


> I have the Jorgensen parallel clamps. I like them better than pipe clamps. Deeper reach with the jaws is a plus. They are pricey tho. :smile:


I have 4 of these and while I like them, they aren't really parallel. The pulling cam is angled and I could never clamp anything 90 degrees with it, for example doing a butt joint. It sucks because they are well made and very sturdy, but heavy. Lately, I'm using Bessey slides and I love them.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Noek said:


> I have 4 of these and while I like them, they aren't really parallel. The pulling cam is angled and I could never clamp anything 90 degrees with it, for example doing a butt joint. It sucks because they are well made and very sturdy, but heavy. Lately, I'm using Bessey slides and I love them.


I use these clamps daily and have had no problems clamping 90 deg. Maybe I'm just lucky... :smile:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I use them exclusively and have never had a problem. They are great clamps.


----------



## Anguspapa (May 4, 2013)

mdntrdr said:


> I have the Jorgensen parallel clamps. I like them better than pipe clamps. Deeper reach with the jaws is a plus. They are pricey tho. :smile:


May I ask, why do you find them better then bar clamps? Thanks

Eric


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Anguspapa said:


> May I ask, why do you find them better then bar clamps? Thanks
> 
> Eric


Are you talking bar clamps, or pipe clamps? You said you had 1/2" and 3/4", I assumed you meant pipe clamps? :huh:


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

Noek said:


> I have 4 of these and while I like them, they aren't really parallel. The pulling cam is angled and I could never clamp anything 90 degrees with it, for example doing a butt joint. It sucks because they are well made and very sturdy, but heavy. Lately, I'm using Bessey slides and I love them.


Noek, I believe you are refering to these clamps you previously posted about.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/jorgensen-bar-clamps-56348/

I think mdntrdr is referring to the Jorgensen Cabinet Master Clamps...

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2084116/36744/Jorgensen-Cabinet-Master-4pc-Set.aspx

They are a different animal from the ones you have.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Anguspapa said:


> May I ask, why do you find them better then bar clamps? Thanks
> 
> Eric


I can't complain about pipe clamps. That's just about all I had in the beginning (other than spring and "C" clamps). I was doing mostly casework then. Some clamps are more appropriate depending on the project than other types.


















.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

MeasureTwice said:


> I think mdntrdr is referring to the Jorgensen Cabinet Master Clamps...
> 
> http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2084116/36744/Jorgensen-Cabinet-Master-4pc-Set.aspx


You are correct, sir. :smile:


----------



## Anguspapa (May 4, 2013)

mdntrdr said:


> Are you talking bar clamps, or pipe clamps? You said you had 1/2" and 3/4", I assumed you meant pipe clamps? :huh:


 I'm sorry, pipe clamps are what I have. I have 4 designed for 1/2" pipe and 4 designed for 3/4" pipe. 

This what I have:










This is what I'm thinking about:














Eric


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

mdntrdr said:


> Deeper reach with the jaws is a plus. :smile:


:smile:


----------



## Noek (Jan 26, 2013)

MeasureTwice said:


> Noek, I believe you are refering to these clamps you previously posted about.
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/jorgensen-bar-clamps-56348/
> 
> ...


Ah gotcha. Yeah those cabinet clamps are just like the Bessey slide clamps I use now. Huge faces, lightweight, tons of contact area, and extremely simple and fast. Definitely not cheap though.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I also am using the cabinet master clamps.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I've had pipe clamps for years and while the new ones (not available to me when I started) look like the bomb. I like all my clamps to be the same and the same size for glue up. So I put off buying the new ones. I'm also older now and spend a little more time on getting the wood ready for glue up and don't really need any "better" clamps. But maybe someday.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------

